# How do you tell them they are wrong?



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OK so a lady is selling this goat for 90 bucks saying she is a pygmy female under a year. So I email her and ask her if she is mixed with pygmy? She said no she is a pygmy. This goat is OBVIOUSLY not a pygmy. Her ears aren't right and her coloring isn't right. She looks too tall. 

But how do you educate someone without coming across as a know it all or a jerk.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

you don't .....
you just walk away.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Someone's got to buy that goat soon with that big heart on the chest! Way too cute.

Agree with Lilbleats, you just can't tell them. They don't want to know.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I agree...I Loooove the heart on the chest!!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Not pygmy, but what a lovely little girl! Just love those markings. Are you going to be getting her? If not, do you mind if I ask where you found the ad? I've got no business looking at another goat, but she sure is a cutie.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think that may be a mini nubian. Honestly, if she would just google "what is a pygmy?" that would be that. If she really wanted to know and educate herself, she would.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

YOu could email back with a picture of a pygmy or do like bleats said, nothing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If someone does go look at her, check that left front leg out real well. It sets strange and the foot looks spread. Might be something going on there. 
I think with those big feet she's got a lot more growing to do.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I come across this all the time. Most recent example, my reply was: 

"Hi there, I just saw your ad for your saanen milking doe, she's beautiful! Just thought I would let you know, she actually looks to be a saanen cross boer, actually predominantly boer. Saanens have sticking up ears whereas your girl has hangy-down ears. I've had several of these crosses before, they are wonderful mothers producing big kids if you are into meat production. They can also be used as dairy goats, and while they wont produce as much milk as a saanen (4L a day) they still give 1 - 2L a day which is fine if you dont need a lot of milk. Good luck finding a good home for her - I dont have space to add her to my herd unfortunately. All the best, Keren."

Now, I send these types of emails often. Sometimes I get no reply. Other times, I get a reply saying "Thanks, I was told she was a saanen when I bought her, and didnt know any better! She's gone to a good home and I showed your email to the new owner" and I've seen the original listing changed too. So sometimes, people are happy to hear it.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Im not getting her, I found the ad on one of my GA livestock Facebook groups.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Woodhaven, my guess would be mini Nubian as well. Maybe a first generation one, since she's got a little bit of the "airplane ear" thing going on.

Goathiker, I see what you mean about the leg, but I wonder if maybe she was just standing awkwardly, or taking a step forward when the picture was taken.

Jessaba, any chance you have the link handy? I'm not having much luck with my searches.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I was thinking mini Nubian as well.....

You cant see the ad unless you are a member of the group..you want the group link?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Sigh... I wish she wasn't so darn cute.... yes, please send the group link. PM me if you like.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I just PMed the girl to ask if she still had her and she said she has someone coming


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

http://xkcd.com/386/

 Bob


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHA Love this bob


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Serenity she said those ppl can't commit...will PM you her fb info


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Too funny, Bob! And dang, is she _is_ a cutie, whatever the mix. 

Re: the original question, IMO it depends. If someone makes a statement out of ignorance or having been given the wrong info. that's one thing. If it's stupidity, give up; that one's incurable and it's futile to try. If it's arrogance or flatout lying I have a tendency to point it out with no pulled punches (due to being born with a defective tact gene).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is adorable , I love her markings , no matter what she is , lol.
But NO, Im NOT looking anymore , lol.
Got myslef in trouble already :hammer:


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Jessaba-- I left a message on their Facebook page, but never heard back. Guess it just wasn't to be. I had a lot of reservations about her anyway, so perhaps it's for the best. I hope she has found a good home.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Bob! Hilarious!!

I think the only time I've tried to correct people is once a person selling I believe a Pygmy doe bred to a BOER buck said that the doe shouldn't have any issues kidding because boer kids are known to be small when they are born.
I was ROTFLMAO when I read it, but then I thought, what if someone who doesn't know any better buys this doe? So I emailed them, and this person had the nerve to tell me I didn't know what I was talking about, etc. etc. So I just left it at that. No way that little doe could put out an average 8lb boer kid...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , Im sorry  I hope she got a nice home too.
We can only hope .


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I try to just leave them alone....someone had an ad today for a MARE COLT . Turns out it was a filly LOL.......I just laughed...thats all i could do!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Jessaba said:


> ....someone had an ad today for a MARE COLT...


Oy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a friend of my hubby visit us and he asked me how many goats were females....I said all of them . Well , he looked at me like I was crazy and said , well , what are those then hanging ??
He pointed at one of my girls nipples !! I didnt want to sound rude or like a smart butt , so I said , Oh , those are her nipples , can you see that small little pouch under her , thats her udder....I tried to be very pleasant about it ....but he just smirked at me and was like "whatever".
I laughed under my breathe , but later that day , we drove past some goats in a paddock and I got out and took a picture of this well endowed buck's jewels , I have the picture till this day on my phone , so whenever he comes by again , and mentions the goats , I will show him the picture 

Another time , when I was buying my first does from a dairy farmer , he had a couple of boys working for him , very nice fellas.
I had lots of questions for the one boy the owner said knows his goats , but he walked away and went to get a couple of nipples for the bottles. I had seen another two does that I wanted but knew I should get these girls settled in at home first , then come and get the rest. So I asked the fella how fast do they go , meaning how fast do they sell , since there were quite a few people there already.
The fella looked at my husband and I and said , "well , I guess they can go pretty fast at times , but I think you will be able to keep up with them".....I really didnt want to embarrass him , so I bottled up my laughter and said , oh , ok , thanks...
I thought I was going to wet my pants from laughing when we finally left...my hubby was hysterical. 
I couldn't embarrass the boy , knowing he most likely would get ribbed forever about that one  He was so polite and tried his best to answer my question , even though he must have thought how silly of me wanting to know if goats can run fast


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I had to do that same very thing! A lady was selling it saying she was a Pygmy, the goat had floppy ears, was all chocolate brown, and way taller than a Pygmy. She's a Nubian. I asked who told her the goat was a Pygmy and she said no one she guessed, so, I then told her I was "almost positive" (I am positive) she is a Nubian. You can say it, just be careful.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have three more stories to share lol

First one
Had a lady come look at our birds and saw our goats who all had horns...asked how many males I had...I said NONE (all were girls..one was pregnant) I said the only male that may be here in inside that mama goat...she said but they have horns...I said yea...females can have horns...

Second story...

Had a man come by today wanting goats...told him we didnt have any for sale.....dad told him to either go to auction or someone selling a herd (just wanted to clear land) he said i can't afford auction prices...my dad said...well then you can't afford any goat here lol.. He said I'm looking for 10-15 dollar goats..he said you came to the wrong place 

Third story
Had a guy call today about our great Pyrenees puppies. He asked if they were LGD's...I said yes, I introduce them to goats, chickens, turkeys, ducks, and cats before they leave...ok so it won't chase my chickens when I get it? I said umm yes it will..its a puppy..you have to continue the training..

OH! (slaps forehead) apparently he didnt do his homework on LGD pups LOL!


What can you do but just laugh


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jessaba , what kind of Birds do you have ?
Just curious ,lol.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Jess, I think that guy will have to find reliable time travel before he finds any $10-15 goats!:slapfloor:

Bob


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Essentially, you try once to inform someone, if it doesn't work, then it won't if you continue. And since you get farther being nicer, try and not sound condescending at all. I usually start out with a compliment, such as admiring their gorgeous/adorable/etc goats. 

I recently contacted someone on craigslist who was selling a brown eyed goat who had the 'blue eyed gene', because her mother had blue eyes. Since blue eyes in goats is almost exclusively passed on by a dominant gene (there are some very rare cases where this is not true), that it was very likely said goat could not pass on blue eyes. So I provided some information regarding blue eye genetics in goats, with links to reputable information sites. The person was appreciative of the information, at least!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> Jessaba , what kind of Birds do you have ?
> Just curious ,lol.


We have 3 kinds of turkeys (bronze, royal palm and bourbon red), 3 kinds of ducks (cayuga, roen, and pekin), bantams (different breeds, silkies, americauna bantams, rir bantam, redpyle,etc) and a few standard breeds (rir, buff orpington,wyandottes, black sex link, domineckers) I have a few other breeds of standard size chickens, but only 1 or 2 of them...like I have 1 partridge rock, 1 golden laced polish, and I can't think of the rest right now lol


----------

